# IMPERSONATORS? Anyone do a good "Count The Count" From Sesame Street"



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

*Hi folks!*










I'm currently gearing up for my principle new prop for 2015 and I am looking for someone who might be willing (for free (the fun of it) or really cheap (that's me!)) to record a supplied script in the voice of "Count The Count" from sesame street.

I would supply the script and ask the (generous) impersonator to record it in the highest possible quality then send it electronically to me.

There are plenty of really talented people on this forum, and I can't imagine anywhere better to ask for assistance.

The props concept is still a work in progress and I am merely reaching out in advance to see if it is feasible.

There are other technical factors of which I have not yet worked out the details so I would only ask you for your help if it all pans out.

Thanks Much!

You guys are the BEST!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my God, I do this ALL THE TIME in my Pre-K classroom (impersonating the Count), but, with my being a girl, I'm sure you are looking for someone more qualified. Have fun with this idea!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I love the Count and impersonate him all the time, too. Though I sound nothing like him. LOL!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I like trying to do impersonations, but I really don't know what he sounds like. Is it like a bad Bela Lugosi voice?

I never watched Sesame Street growing up. I was a Kaptain Kangaroo fan myself.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I thought my impersonation sounded like him but just checked on YouTube and I'm like,nope!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Lololol I do him all the time too! My kids loved him. I think you probably need a guy to do it. Good luck.

Dave I grew up on Captain Kangaroo (and Mr. Green Jeans) too! Ha... Guess we're dating ourselves!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

killerhaunts said:


> I love the Count and impersonate him all the time, too. Though I sound nothing like him. LOL!


Yep. Him and Oscar...actually sound a bit like Oscar...

Can do a spot on Yogi Bear...


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanx Everyone!
I really was hoping to find someone that sounds alot like the characters voice. I suppose it is perfectly possible that a woman could do it?
Dave- He is kinda like Bela Lugosi (kind of), maybe with a Jersey Accent?? LOL


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Lololol I do him all the time too! My kids loved him. I think you probably need a guy to do it. Good luck.
> 
> Dave I grew up on Captain Kangaroo (and Mr. Green Jeans) too! Ha... Guess we're dating ourselves!


Oh, yea. Dancing Bear, Bunny Rabbit and his Ping-Pong balls, Mr. Moose, etc....... LOL

I can do a pretty good Bullwinkle the Moose--"Hey, Rocky. Watch me pull a rabbit outta my hat!" 
And maybe Underdog, too. 

Thanks for the video! I'll have practice (when nobody else is around to hear).


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

drzeus, contact you local high school drama departments or colleges in your area. You might find someone who can and will do this.


----------

